# Overnighting in Plymouth



## BigM (Apr 30, 2008)

We are travelling on the Plymouth to Santandar ferry next Febuary and wish to overnight in the Plmouth area so we can catch the Ferry next day.
Can anyone help with some suggestions.
Looking to spend month in Portugal.
PS. Must be dog friendly.

Thanks
BigM.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.riversidecaravanpark.com/

Has plenty of reveiews and is close to plymouth, open all year.

There are places around Torpoint (whitsand bay), that you could wild camp without any problems if required, then a short drive and ferry trip over to plymouth. If not there is whitsand bay holiday park open all year.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

My friends and I are staying at Dornafield Farm www.dornafield.com prior to our trip from Plymouth to Santander.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We always stay at riverside when leaving from plymouth

Dave p


----------



## tinaeden (Jul 16, 2008)

*staying overnight in plymouth*

IF YOU GO TO MOUNTBATTEN PIER THE CAR PARK IS BIG ENOUGH AND NO BARRIERS ONE NIGHT SHOULD BE FINE, DIVERS SOMETIME PARK THERE. HEAD FOR MOUNTBATTEN CENTRE HOOE.HOPE THIS IS USFUL!*tina eden*


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> My friends and I are staying at Dornafield Farm www.dornafield.com prior to our trip from Plymouth to Santander


Hi Tricia, what date are you sailing, we are on the 14th Feb sailing to Santander going via Burgos, Aranjuez and down to Algeciras heading for Morocco, hopefully may see you on route.

Barbara n Bob


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Always used to be able to stay at Millbay overnight - check it out with BF


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Bob,
Sailing 6th December then motoring down to a campsite near Alicante.
I haven't been before but the couple I am 'following' went last year and loved it.
We will most likely be back home by the time you go so will miss you - have a good trip.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Hi Bob,
> Sailing 6th December then motoring down to a campsite near Alicante.
> I haven't been before but the couple I am 'following' went last year and loved it.
> We will most likely be back home by the time you go so will miss you - have a good trip.


Have a great trip, sorry to miss you have a Good Xmas & New Year.

Bob


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't know the Ferry Terminal, but would the operator not let you park up overnight in their car park? 

Our local Ferry at Newhaven does.

****


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it would be very noisy to stay overnight at the Britanny Ferries waiting area.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

When I have used this service I parked just this side of the booths for the ferry. There have always been loads of motorhomes and cars parked up. There was a nice burger bar just before you get to the docks that you can get a bite to eat save cooking yourself. 
Waz


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good one Waz:

_There was a nice burger bar just before you get to the docks that you can get a bite to eat to save *cooking yourself*. _

Self cannibalism?
Do you taste nice??!!!!


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I must watch what I type in future
I must watch what I type in future
I must - - - - - - 
I think you get the message
Waz


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi BigM,

I know of a couple of lovely CL,s down the road from us and 15 minutes from the terminal, if you want the details I will post them for you.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Steve, we will be doing the Plymouth - Roscoff crossing at the end of April and would appreciate any recommendations regarding CLs you may wish to give. There appear to be one or two campsites around, but a CL would suit us fine. Thanks,

Sue


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi BigM,
> 
> I know of a couple of lovely CL,s down the road from us and 15 minutes from the terminal, if you want the details I will post them for you.
> 
> Cheers Steve


Be grateful for details as well, I have a 26 foot Euramobil so would need to have room on site as well as reasonable access roads etc. Either PM me or on here.
Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You could always wildcamp out on Dartmoor. I used to do it regularly when stationed at Stonehouse Barracks......but thats another story! :lol:


----------

